# Neon Trunk Signs / Interior Neons



## bosshogglac (Oct 25, 2003)

Does anybody know of any shops that build/install custom neons in interiors and trunk lids? Similar to the slabs down south.


----------



## YELLASLDRBOY_04 (Sep 28, 2005)

Aye, thats a Texas...H-Town thing

They call it "POP'n Trunks"

but go to your local sign shop and ask them about the neon setup then just run power to it and mount it


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

OH SHIT SAB TRYIN TO POP TRUNK IN THA CUTTY :thumbsup:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YELLASLDRBOY_04_@Sep 30 2005, 07:57 PM~3919158
> *Aye, thats a Texas...H-Town thing
> 
> They call it "POP'n Trunks"
> ...


actually popin trunk is when you have linear actuators mounted to the arms of the trunk lid and open and close the trunk with a switch inside the car or on a remote for an alarm 


but you are correct about the sign shops


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Oct 1 2005, 12:07 PM~3923050
> *actually popin trunk is when you have linear actuators mounted to the arms of the trunk lid and open and close the trunk with a switch inside the car or on a remote for an alarm
> but you are correct about the sign shops
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CADI (Oct 27, 2002)

:0


----------



## lbx2g (Feb 17, 2004)

can u pop trunk on an suv..like an 96 jeep grand cherokee.


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lbx2g_@Oct 5 2005, 11:02 PM~3951611
> *can u pop trunk on an suv..like an 96 jeep grand cherokee.
> *


I think that'd be more like poppin hatch.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lbx2g_@Oct 6 2005, 01:02 AM~3951611
> *can u pop trunk on an suv..like an 96 jeep grand cherokee.
> *


you can motorize anything if u put your mind to it


----------



## TEXAS2005 (Aug 20, 2005)

I saw a burban in houston with the rear doors that spread open with switch ,in houston .


----------



## Mendiola (Jul 25, 2005)

Swishahouse rollz this/that kind of things... :biggrin:


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mendiola_@Oct 12 2005, 06:49 PM~3989739
> *Swishahouse rollz this/that kind of things...  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: your quick :roflmao:


----------



## bosshogglac (Oct 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CADI_@Oct 4 2005, 09:21 PM~3943630
> *:0
> *




yea, thats what im talking about


----------



## CADDY82DEVILLE (Mar 7, 2005)

They stoped using actuators they are useing hydralics to pop trunk IT IS ALOT FASTER reds sells the pump and acc. for 400$ I THINK


----------



## D-BOY (May 16, 2005)

Whympies customs and hydrolics in Midland Tx does pop trunck kits installed for like $300 done with acuater and a 3 switch box in the front seat .....1 switch to pop the trunck 1 switch to lift , and 1 switch close but I dont think the trunck locks back by it's self you have to actualy slam it by hand when you get out


----------

